# Steelhead



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I was just wondering if there is any chance that any chrome are left in the Grand River?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I as well would like some information with this. Maybe over at the chagrin <soccer fields too. 

Sorry for kinda hijacking abit...I've caught steelhead from shore with cleo spoons up till the last week of march...never ventured up there in April for them though.

Don.


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Got 5 nice ones in the chagrin yesterday. I spin fish with crank baits for them, got them all in fast water just before deeper holes. Still saw a lot of fish in the river so they are there just slowing down now.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Good luck guys, I want to try for them before they run back out to the lake. It's been a busy year and I didn't get to go like I wanted to. Thanks for the info.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep middle of April. They’re all gone. Lol


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Yep middle of April. They’re all gone. Lol


That stinks!! I was thinking of trying RR tomorrow.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Yep middle of April. They’re all gone. Lol


Thanks for the help. Didn't have a chance to get out this year with my grandfather passing away I didn't get to fish that much. I guess I'll have to wait until fall.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

OptOutside440 said:


> Thanks for the help. Didn't have a chance to get out this year with my grandfather passing away I didn't get to fish that much. I guess I'll have to wait until fall.


There's still fish in the system. The cold temps help the cause, as does the rain. Worst thing that can happen in April (in my opinion) is a combination of high heat and lack of rain. Went out today, got a few adults plus a few smolts.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

The grand hit a high flow of 11000 during the week of rains it flushed a lot of fish out of the system, the ones that hung around found relief in the tribs. Once the levels dropped everyone took what was left in the tribs. The cold rains have kept the spring run on hold. 

What’s going to happen we get a warm weather they will appear for a week and drop out once the river gets too warm for them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

You can actually have a field day right about now fishing some of the lower stretches on the rivers. A good mixed bag of species can be caught from steelhead to smallies, channel cats to walleye even. Get out there and fish, you might be surprised.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

OptOutside440 said:


> Thanks everyone


it depend on water temperature.
i was geting them May 10 some years.
when the water is rising ,the fish is not going out to the lake ,she is going up the river,
heavy curent they go close to the bank-water rising,
water droping,they go to the lake direction ,in mittel of the river.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

HappySnag said:


> heavy curent they go close to the bank-water rising,
> water droping,they go to the lake direction ,in mittel of the river.


Well a week of heavy current at 11000 my bring some to move in the river but that flow as well as other rivers that week were as high as I’ve seen in years, typically blow outs peak in a few days and start dropping. It took a while for the Grand to drop. Just observation I’m no fish expert, chrome will tolerate high flows but sediment and dirty water effects their migration. 

I still haven’t hooked into any drop backs on the grand or spawned out females. Fortunately the river temp is still cool so hopefully seeing one last push in the lower sections of the grand.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have only been catching dropbacks on Rocky for a week. And now numbers are hard to find. I got skunked before dark on Tuesday but missed one bump. The numbers of fish on Rocky have been decreasing since first week in April. If water temps stay below 65, there should still be a few around.

I caught 2 on Vermilion on Saturday. One female moving up to spawn and a male following. Average size fish 25 or 26 inches.
Rickerd


----------

